# Pictorial French Jar



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 25, 2016)

Believed to be a French liver jar. 

Not quite the scenes I'd picture for liver.

Also believed to be in the first quarter of the 1900s?


----------



## Nevadabottles (Aug 25, 2016)

Cool find, seems like an interesting piece.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank you, Nevada. I received your PM but cannot respond. Here is the solution to my best guess as to why:
Go to your inbox. On the right side, there are little squares for each message. Click ones you'd like to delete, click the Selected Messages drop-down box, click Delete, and click Proceed. Do the same for your Sent Messages, found on the left side of your My Messages list.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok, you can also email at nevadabottles@gmail.com if it still doesn't work.


----------

